# TT 3.2 vs TTs



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Ok, I know the TTS has a few more ponies and the 3.2 weighs more but what is the performance difference? Also, what does the exhaust sound like on the 3.2 vs TTs? I have a R32 with flapper open...and love the sound....does the 3.2 TT have a flapper type exhaust opener?

What other major differences are in the cars? I could afford the 3.2 and have suspension/wheel money too.....

Opinions?


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

It's half a second or so faster 0-60, sits half an inch lower on tuned mag ride, uses a more aggressive Haldex AWD controller, comes with a noticeably harder looking body kit, etc. - the 3.2 is cool but the TTS is all that and a bag o'.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

*3.2 vs TTS*

Depends on what you want to do with the car... 

If you plan on modding it the bang for the buck is with the TTS.

Sound would probably be the 3.2 hard to beat a v6 with a 4 cylinder.

My choice went with the TTS.

Here is a short vid of sound....


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Ok, I know the TTS has a few more ponies and the 3.2 weighs more but what is the performance difference? Also, what does the exhaust sound like on the 3.2 vs TTs? I have a R32 with flapper open...and love the sound....does the 3.2 TT have a flapper type exhaust opener?
> 
> What other major differences are in the cars? I could afford the 3.2 and have suspension/wheel money too.....
> 
> Opinions?


Well, since you already have an R32 you know that the power you're getting from the VR6 is about all you can expect. There aren't many gains to be had without spending a lot of money. That said, you do get the buttery smooth power delivery and awesome sound of the inline 6 firing order. The stock exhaust does not have a flapper like the R32. It's a tiny bit tamer than the R32, but still very good stock. There are some aftermarket options for exhaust too.

The TTS has _much_ more room for power modifications simply because it has forced induction right from the factory. An APR stage III kit, for example, will get you up to 400 HP.

The other differences are mostly cosmetic, save for the more sophisticated Haldex in the TTS. Most 3.2 TTs I've seen have been fairly loaded, so they compare pretty well to the TTS.

Finally, you _may_ be able to find a manual transmission 3.2 if that might be something you want. No such thing exists for a TTS (in the U.S. at least).

See if you can drive both of them and make your decision on "feel". Of course, if you do think you'll ever want to mod for power, the TTS is really the best choice.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

IMO it's hard to go by "feel" when comparing the TTS and the 3.2. I personally haven't driven a 3.2 so i can't speak for it power feel wise but i test drove a TTS once while trying to pick one up and driving the stock one compared to my modded TT was EH:facepalm: NOW, knowing what i know, that the TTS with the exact same parts list as i have on my car now would have me doing mid 12's in the quarter mile is why i'd jump on the first used one i come accross:thumbup: 

I say this because if you guys say the r32 has more go then this guys might be disappointed by the stock TTS compared to the 3.2 or his own R32


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

NOW, knowing what i know, that the TTS with the exact same parts list as i have on my car now would have me doing mid 12's in the quarter mile is why i'd jump on the first used one i come accross:thumbup: 


Here is your chance at a used TTS! One of the Bay Area guys just moved and is selling--> And if you know anyone who wants a sweet TTS let me know:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=&sspagename=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1024


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

DgonzTT said:


> IMO it's hard to go by "feel" when comparing the TTS and the 3.2. I personally haven't driven a 3.2 so i can't speak for it power feel


Well, that's exactly what I mean by feel. Both 3.2 and TTS are about the same stock, with the edge to the TTS with a bit more power and a few less pounds (I think). However, the power delivery is quite different. The 3.2 is classic VR6 while the TTS is pretty smooth but still gives that turbo "pull" when it spools up.

I've driven both. I honestly would be happy with either, but the prospect of pulling 400 HP out of the TTS would probably push me in that direction. That is if I didn't already have a TT. I'm perfectly happy with the 3.2 now and I wouldn't swap at this point.

OP, if you're going used and you plan on suspension and wheels regardless, maybe your best bet is to simply go with the best deal you can find. In the end we're really splitting hairs. The MkII TT in any form is simply a wonderful, wonderful car!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

This is my daily driver so I'm not much interested in motor mods....on either car....only mild suspension stuff. I need a warranty.

I had a 06 GLI 2.0T before the R....and loved it. I understand the difference in feel on those as far as where and how the power comes on.

Btw, DSG is the only way to fly-faster! Plus I'm handicapped....I can drive a manual but my left leg is the weakest and I always said "I'll never own a automatic"....but the DSG is not an automatic. Once warm, I shift it 100% of the time by paddles......just like I would do a manual....but only it shifts faster than a human can.

My search is on so stay tuned and lets see what turns up. There aren't that many around to choose from and I'm a picky bastard....so this might take a while....and might have to go new to be happy. Problem with that is I'd lease it with a large down.....to keep cash flow low....but it has the Mag Shocks and I want it lowered....won't be as easy. Rear bar is no problem, wheels are no problem either. I use 19"s anyway.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

BTW, this is my R, Jetta, and Scirocco....the R is my 9th VW.

Another btw, the Scirocco was a Callaway Turbo....way back in 1985....crude by today's standards but fast back then.....


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a 3.2, wouldn't trade it for a TTS even if I had the choice. Sure, the TTS looks more aggressive and has more power out of the box, but the VR6 is still an amazing motor. The MkII TT 3.2 is about 400lbs lighter than a MkV R32 and ABOUT the same curb weight as the MkIV. It's a great car, I love it, and the sound is hard to live without once you've had it.

Until someone challenges and dethrones me, the best sounding MkII TT on the planet 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOykjzP9JzM


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

How come I go to reply and I get fortitude?

Anyway, if my Internet info is right....the TT 3.2 is 250 lbs lighter and the TTs 306 than the R32....that is enough to be felt in acceleration and handling.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

neveroem :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
i might be in love with the way your exhaust sounds. 

one more thing.. whats the difference between the Meisterschaft SUS High Performance Touring Axle Back and the Meisterschaft SUS GT Racing Performance Axle Back .. it the same price. and the description is pretty much the same, which one do u have neveroem


----------



## PBrotz (Dec 16, 2010)

Is that a Meisterschaft exhaust? Because that is exactly what I want my 3.2 to sound like :beer::beer:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

it is.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Ehhhh...

The ONLY reason to have a VR6 is if you want a 6MT. Whatev, for the sound. I had a MKIII VR6. Loved that car and that engine.

The TTS is pretty quiet. I kind of like that as well as the DSG which I prefer for LA traffic. It's a stealthy way to be very fast. 

The only thing better would be a TTRS


----------

